# Stolen Bikes - Reward



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

Just got this on several email lists. Please keep an eye out for these guys.



> Subject: Stolen bikes from Keswick cycle
> 
> Hello everyone:
> 
> ...


----------



## Farmertan (Feb 5, 2005)

Good News!

Saw on the early morning news today that these two guys were arrested yesterday when they tried the same stunt again at a shop in Lancaster. The bikes were apparently recovered.


----------



## joey1 (Jan 2, 2007)

That's awesome! I hope they throw the book at them.

Link:
http://www.nbc10.com/news/12557076/detail.html#


----------

